# Baby Back Rib Questions???



## galenabob (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys I am brand new on this forum and I have made numerous things in my Masterbuilt Electric Smoker.  Tomorrow I want to do some Baby Back Ribs (3 racks).  I need some help....  Every time I have tried to do the ribs in the past I have not had much success - too tough, brined them too long, etc...

I was planning on rubbing my ribs with a little spicy mustard and rib rub tonight and let that soak in for about 16 hours.  Then I was going to smoke them at 225 for 2 hours,  wrap them in foil and add some beer for 2 hours and then let them finish up for the final hour.

Now for the questions... 

Should I cut the rib slabs in half?
Should I rub them down that early?
Do I have the temp right?
Do I have the formula right (2,2,1)?
Should I add BBQ sauce for the final hour?
Thank you in advance for any assistance you can give me.  I will try to upload some pics when I begin the process.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 30, 2010)

Now for the questions... 

Should I cut the rib slabs in half? Not unless you need to for fit
Should I rub them down that early? Go ahead it will not hurt at all
Do I have the temp right? Yes 225 is good
Do I have the formula right (2,2,1)? Yes you do
Should I add BBQ sauce for the final hour? If you want too
You seem to have it all down.  Good luck


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2010)

Times two for me. He hit it right on the head with that answer.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us.


GalenaBob said:


> Guys I am brand new on this forum and I have made numerous things in my Masterbuilt Electric Smoker.  Tomorrow I want to do some Baby Back Ribs (3 racks).  I need some help....  Every time I have tried to do the ribs in the past I have not had much success - too tough, brined them too long, etc...
> 
> I was planning on rubbing my ribs with a little spicy mustard and rib rub tonight and let that soak in for about 16 hours.  Then I was going to smoke them at 225 for 2 hours,  wrap them in foil and add some beer for 2 hours and then let them finish up for the final hour.
> 
> ...




1. I don't cut them unless I need to in order to get them in the smoker

2. You can rub them now then do another coat of rub just before you put them in or just rub before they go in

3. Yes 225

4. 2-2-1 for Baby Backs is correct    3-2-1 for regular Spare Ribs

5. That's a matter of personal tastes many of us just serve the sauce on the warmed up. Once in awhile I will baste them with sauce about the last 30 minutes but most of the time I don't


----------



## mtbken (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a new MES 40!

I am doing my first 3 racks.  I had a bit of an issue with my first shot at Chicken.  (My fault, went too long and too much smoke)  The Pork Ternderloin did fine though!

So I have them in the fridge now with a Rub / Mustard baste. 

When I do the first 2 hours on a 2 - 2 - 1, Do I only add smoke during the first 2 hours?  Do I spritz with Pure apple juice or apple / venager solution!

The 2nd two hours they go into foil and back into the smoker? Foil should have the Apple Juice Mixture in the foil?

Last hour, back out - Then sauce last 30 mins outside of foil?

(That is also when I am going to drop the HAM on which is precooked!)

This post has me a bid concerned since I am cooking for 4 couples!  I am doing a HAM and some chicken on the grill as a safety net!

Thanks for the help.  I know I just need to expereince myself but I would like the to be semi decent.

Thanks again and Happy New Year

Ken


----------



## galenabob (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are some pics of my Baby Back Ribs...

After they're all "Rubbed Up"








Two Hours into the Smoke...







The Final Product....







Happy New Years to all!!!


----------



## mtbken (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello All,

Here is some Q-View of my Ribs and the process.  I took a sample of each rack.  One in particular was a bit dry, so I sauced!  I used the 2 2 1 method.  I did have an incident during the last hour when the water pan decided to fly out! Glad this was not a charcoal smoker!!!  During the 2 hours of foil, I did a spray of Apple juice and Apple Cider Vinegar!

Enjoy and thanks to everyone for the help so far.

Dry Rub with Mustard







Into the Smoker







Finished Rack


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Now thoses are some fine looking ribs by a couple of new members. I really like the pull back from yours there Galena. Now Mtbkn your ribs look very nice and juicy too. Great job to the both of you.


----------



## papagreer (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like you killed it this time. Nice looking ribs!

Chris


----------



## chrome smoker (Jan 6, 2011)

I take a spray bottle 3/4 apple vinegar and 1/4 Olive oil and spray them about every 45 minutes to an hour also.........


----------



## galenabob (Feb 6, 2011)

Guys,  Help me out here...  What does the spray bottle with apple cider/cider vinegar/olive oil do for the ribs?  Does it help keep them tender?  Give them flavor?  Mine come out full of flavor and very tender from the second "2" process.  I use about 1/3 to 1/2 of a guiness beer in the tin foil pan covered in foil.  That really keeps my ribs tender...


----------



## hmcm (Feb 6, 2011)

Those are some nice lookin ribs!  You got it down!  I've used beer for the sprintz before and it came out great!  I've also used just apple juice by itself and it was great as well!  I guess you really can't mess it up too bad by spraying any type of juice on them.  You just want to keep them moist.  I'm guessing the apple juice helps with the bark and the vinegar helps with tenderizing.  I'm just guessing though! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Perhaps some of the experts can add.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 6, 2011)

I don''t spritz,but it looks good from you doing it.

I don't open the door for the first part,wether 2-21 or 3-2-1.

I put the apple juice in when I foil.

 Works great for me!!

  Have a great day!!

   Craig


----------



## goose (Feb 6, 2011)

Things look absolutely delicious in this thread.  I am doing some baby backs today as well.  I don't spritz either.  2,2,1 FTW!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2011)

Both you guys did a great job with those ribs. Congrats!


----------



## jmnewman (Jun 13, 2011)

When you guys say foil the ribs do you foil each rack individually or just a large aluminum pan with foil over top?


----------



## galenabob (Jun 13, 2011)

I just place three slabs (cut in half) into a disposable aluminum pan and cover it nice and tight with foil.  Pour a little beer in the bottom of the pan to keep some moisture in the ribs...


----------



## goose (Jun 14, 2011)

I wrap each one individually.


----------



## flash (Jun 14, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> Now for the questions...
> 
> Should I cut the rib slabs in half? Not unless you need to for fit
> Should I rub them down that early? Go ahead it will not hurt at all
> ...


That pretty much covers it. But skip the brine.


----------



## flash (Jun 14, 2011)

GalenaBob said:


> Guys,  Help me out here...  What does the spray bottle with apple cider/cider vinegar/olive oil do for the ribs?  Does it help keep them tender?  Give them flavor?  Mine come out full of flavor and very tender from the second "2" process.  I use about 1/3 to 1/2 of a guiness beer in the tin foil pan covered in foil.  That really keeps my ribs tender...




 We use apple cider or apple cider vinegar and Makers Mark.


----------



## anstissk (Jun 16, 2011)

You can wrap them individually or if your doing a lot of ribs or a handful then put them into a disposable aluminum pan, fill the bottom with what ever you want to and wrap the top tight.  You can even put your favorite soda in there.  Its just a steaming process really.  The spritzing is really only done for the caramelization on the ribs.  When a lot of guys dont use a lot of brown sugar in their rub, the apple juice or any juice has natural sugars in it which will add moisture to the cooking environment, and give ribs better color.  Hope this helps you out for the next go around.


----------



## hardslicer (Jul 4, 2011)

gonna do my first racks of baby backs tomorrow...I will use your advice and follow the 2-2-1 method...thx guys!


----------

